# Defekten FB oeffnen



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe ein mittelschweres Problem, bei dem ich keine Loesungsideen mehr habe.

Ich befinde mich momentan bei einem Projekt in den USA, bei dem eine Montageanlage optimiert werden sollen. Die Aenderungen muessen an einem FB in der Schrittkette vorgenommen werden.

Da die Instandhalter selbst an den Programmen Aenderungen vornehmen, kommt es dabei immer wieder zu Problemen. (Wie in diesem Fall)

Der FB in dem ich die Aenderungen machen moechte, laesst sich nicht oeffnen und zeigt mir folgende Message: 

"THE BLOCK CANNOT BE OPENED BECAUSE THE DESCRIPTION OF THE LOCAL VARIABLE DOES NOT EXIST. EITHER USE THE ORIGINAL BLOCK OR OR TRY OPENING THE BLOCK WITH THE SKA."

Was soll ich tun?
Vor allem ist die Maschine am laufen mit diesem Programm! Ohne Variablen? Das macht fuer mich keinen Sinn.
Auch wenn ich den Block direkt von der SPS auf das PG ziehe, kann ich diesen auch nicht oeffnen.

Ich habe von einem Kollegen gehoert, dass es ein Alternativprogramm geben soll, das solche Faelle trotzdem oeffnet. Er kann sich aber nicht an den Namen des Programms erinnern.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? 

Ich danke euch sehr,

Sash


----------



## Gerri (15 Oktober 2008)

vielleicht know how schutz? Versuch mal speichern unter mit reorganisieren.


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

Kenn ich nicht das Problem, aber hast du das Projekt schon mal reorganisiert. Keine Ahnung obs hilft, aber schaden kanns ja nicht. Backup nicht vergessen


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Reorganisieren habe ich noch nicht probiert. Werde aber sofort eine Kopie von dem Programm machen und dann Versuchen den FB in der Kopie zu reorganisieren.
Danke schonmal. Melde mich gleich wieder.


----------



## Gerri (15 Oktober 2008)

das ganze project reorganisierne nicht den fb. ich dnke das ist ngar nicht möglich.


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe natuerlich das ganze Projekt reorganisiert. Hat mir leider nicht geholfen. :-?

Das Seltsame an der ganzen Sachen ist, das er fuer den Bruchteil einer Sekunde unten in dem "Variablenfeld" Daten anzeigt, die dann aber weg sind, wenn er die Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

*haareraufen*

EDIT:
Eben habe ich noch die Refenzdaten upgedated. Weiterhin kein Oeffnen moeglich.

Was ist eigentlich SKA?

Hat jemand eine Idee, welches Alternativprogramm (muss schnell zu bekommen sein) mein Kollege meint?


----------



## OHGN (15 Oktober 2008)

Versuch doch mal eine AWL-Quelle dieses FB's zu generieren.
Ich hab' zwar nicht viel Hoffnung, aber den Versuch wäre es ja wert.
.


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Ohne Variablen denke ich, wird auch das nicht funktionieren.

Ich lade jetzt vom Maintenance Server alle alten Versionen runter und vergleiche die untereinander.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Projekte dieser Maschine schon x-mal geandert wurden und man in dem ganzen Riesenprojekt dann jede einzelne Aenderung rausfiltern muss, da es keine Dokumentation zu den einzelnen Teilaenderungen gibt. Ich kann leider auch nicht die alten Projekte auf eine laufende Produktions"milchkuh" aufspielen..

AAAARGH!


----------



## HaDi (15 Oktober 2008)

Mit SKA ist vermutlich gemeint, den KOP/AWL/FUP-Editor direkt über den Explorer zu starten:
C:\Programme\SIEMENS\Step7\S7SKA\S7kafapx.exe

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## klaly (15 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sash001, 

lade dir die Software Buddy von MHJ runter, damit kannst du ein Backup der gesamten SPS machen, im Format WLD-Datei (MMC Datei). 

Speziell kannst du damit auch versuchen den "defekten" Baustein alleine aus der Steuerung zu laden und diesen dann mal zu posten (WLD-Format, binär). 

Dann können sich den die Freaks mal ansehen mit nem Hexeditor oder auch mit dem Simatic Manager. 
Der S-Manager kann solch ein WLD-File importieren über "Datei MMC-Karte ...". 
Falls der einzelne Baustein geschützt ist wirst du in dem Binärfile auf Offset 16 den Wert 03 finden, 00 an dieser Stelle bedeutet nicht geschützt. 

mfG. klaly


----------



## OHGN (15 Oktober 2008)

> "THE BLOCK CANNOT BE OPENED BECAUSE THE DESCRIPTION OF THE LOCAL VARIABLE DOES NOT EXIST. EITHER USE THE ORIGINAL BLOCK OR OR TRY OPENING THE BLOCK WITH THE SKA."


"Der Baustein kann nicht geöffnet werden, da die Beschreibung der lokalen Variablen nicht existiert"

Also die Variablen werden wohl schon existieren....

Lade den schrottigen FB doch einfach mal in's Forum hoch.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Willst du den Baustein aus der Onlinesicht heraus öffnen? Hast du schon probiert, ihn erstmal aus der SPS (Online-Ansicht) in den Step7-Manager (Offline-Ansicht) zu laden? Das mit den Variablen kann evtl. passieren, wenn jemand die Schnittstelle eines FB ändert und du, dann die alte Version Offline hast. Was passiert, wenn du alle Bausteine von der SPS in ein neues Step7-Projekt lädst?

Vielleicht ist auch an eurem Programm etwas nicht in Ordnung und irgend etwas pokt über indirekte Adressierung oder von Außen in irgendwelchen Speicherbereichen rum?


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Willst du den Baustein aus der Onlinesicht heraus öffnen? Hast du schon probiert, ihn erstmal aus der SPS (Online-Ansicht) in den Step7-Manager (Offline-Ansicht) zu laden? Das mit den Variablen kann evtl. passieren, wenn jemand die Schnittstelle eines FB ändert und du, dann die alte Version Offline hast. Was passiert, wenn du alle Bausteine von der SPS in ein neues Step7-Projekt lädst?



Das ist ja das Komische an der Geschichte. Ich kann es sowohl offline und online, als auch von der Anlage in ein neues Projekt NICHT oeffnen.

Wir haben die Aenderungen in einem FB17 von dem vorigen Projekt vorgenommen. Muessen jetzt aber sicherstellen, dass beide FB's vorher identisch waren.

Ich habe das ganze Projekt mal gepackt. Der FB17 ist der, den wir oeffnen wollen, der FB171 ist der jetzt optimierte FB17 aus dem vorigen Projekt.

Hier der Link fuer die folgenden 10MB :

http://www.file-upload.net/download-1181933/FC17.zip.html


----------



## FrankW (15 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sash001,

versuch doch mal den Bausteinordner auf absolute Adressierung umzustellen, dann meckert das Programm zwar beim öffnen, aber es macht den Baustein auf (denke ich zumindest).

MfG
FrankW


----------



## OHGN (15 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:
			
		

> Der FC17 ist der, den wir oeffnen wollen,...


 
Du meintest aber den FB17, oder?

Also das ist ja ein Graph 7 Baustein, das besitze ich nicht, deshalb kriege ich den nur in AWL- Ansicht auf, und zwar mit folgender Fehlermeldung:



> Es sind keine Parameter- und Lokalvariablennamen verfügbar, da ein Zeitstempelkonflikt zwischen der Schnittstelle des Bausteins und der Beschreibung der Parameter- und Lokalvariablennamen besteht.


 
Aber öffnen kann ich den schon...
.


----------



## Puddl (15 Oktober 2008)

*Fb17...*

Hallo Sash001,

ich habe mir mal die Objekteigenschaften des Bausteins angesehen. Und da steht, dass es ein Graph-Baustein ist (Erstellsprache Graph). Vermutlich wurde im Baustein geändert, ohne das der gute Mann Graph 7 benutzt hatte. Der Instanz-DB passt auch nicht zum FB17 (Keine Parameter und Lokalvariablennamen verfügbar).


----------



## Gerhard K (15 Oktober 2008)

ich denke auch,dass du den FB17 meinst,denn der FC17 geht ja ganz normal auf.
den fb17 kann ich auch öffnen.aber ohne symbole


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

sorry, natuerlich meine ich den FB17 (und den neuen FB171).

Habs schon geaendert.


----------



## Puddl (15 Oktober 2008)

*Defekten FB laden...*

Zu deinem Baustein FB 17 fehlt schlicht und ergreifend die Graph 7 Quelle. Der Baustein FB 17 ist eine Graph-7-Schrittkette.


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2008)

@Puddl
Ich wäre ja versucht dir recht zu geben, aber:
- Wenn ich einen Graph-FB im AWL Editor rummachen,
dann ist das hinterher kein Graph-FB mehr, sondern ein AWL Baustein,
auch laut Erstellsprache ...

- Ein Graph FB benötigt keine Quelle, selbst bei einem reinen AG-Abzug ist es immer noch möglich den Baustein in Graph zu öffnen.

Also insofern muss das Problem doch ein wenig komplexer sein, und meiner Meinung nach
ein Fall für den Siemens-Support ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Das Engineering Department hier stand vor einigen Monaten deshalb schon mit Siemens in Kontakt. Die Supporter hatten leider auch keine Loesung parat.

Jetzt wo eine Aenderung gemacht werden muss, ist die Sache natuerlich schon akuter, als noch vor ein Paar Wochen.

Wie kann ich den Baustein in AWL/STL aufrufen.. Standardeinstellung hier ist GRAPH fuer alle FB's. Die Funktion "oeffnen mit..." gibt es ja leider nicht.

Bin am Verzweifeln.

Danke soweit schonmal fuer eure Hilfe.

Uebrigens finde ich die Signatur "Warum denn einfach, wenn man auch Siemens einsetzen kann!" spitze!


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2008)

Das geht relativ einfach, indem du einen AWL/KOP/FUP Baustein öffnest,
und dann mit Datei Öffnen,
deinen FB17 öffnest.

Evtl. kannst du damit ab Netzwerk 3 sogar irgend was anfangen,
bezogen auf deinen Vergleich ...
Das sind Verknüpfungen die sich auf die Transitionen beziehen, bzw. später dann die Aktionen der einzelnen Schritte.

P.S. Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre momentan ja eine Inkompatibilität zw. Graph7 V3 und dem aktuellen Graph7 V5.1 ... (das ist zumindest die Überschrift im FB) auch wenn 5.3 aktuell ist ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Werde mich gleich ransetzen. Falls du Lust hast, kannst du dir ja auch mal meinen FB171 anschauen. Das soll der spaetere FB17 werden.

Danke soweit!


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> Das Engineering Department hier stand vor einigen Monaten deshalb schon mit Siemens in Kontakt. Die Supporter hatten leider auch keine Loesung parat.
> 
> Jetzt wo eine Aenderung gemacht werden muss, ist die Sache natuerlich schon akuter, als noch vor ein Paar Wochen.
> 
> ...


 
Kann aber Siemens auch nichts dafür, wenn ihr die Quellen nicht bekommen habt, das ist ein Problem der Programmierer. Aber wär schon schöner, wenn die Siemens-SPS die paar MB hätte, um die Projekte komplett zu sichern. Das geht ja sogar, mit einer sauteuren Siemens-Flashcard und seit WinCCFLex bin ichnicht sicher, ob die groß genug ist. 
Kannst du nicht das Projekt von dem Programmierer bekommen? Ob der wirklich in AWL geändert hat???


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das 2003er Projekt da. Allerdings stimmt da fast nichts mehr damit ueberein wie es jetzt ist, da mal Sensoren nachgeruestet wurden in der Anlage.

Werde da jetzt mal genauer nachschauen, ob in den alten Projekten etwas rauszulesen ist.

Wahrscheinlich werden aber schon zu viele Aenderungen gemacht worden sein.


----------



## OHGN (15 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ....
> Kannst du nicht das Projekt von dem Programmierer bekommen? Ob der wirklich in AWL geändert hat???


 Wenn er in AWL geändert hätte, würde als Erstellsprache in den Objekteigenschaften nicht mehr Graph sondern AWL stehen.
.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wenn er in AWL geändert hätte, würde als Erstellsprache in den Objekteigenschaften nicht mehr Graph sondern AWL stehen.
> .


 
Dann könnte er ja Glück haben oder der Kunde treibt noch ein aktuelleres Projekt auf.


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Nochmal zum von mir hochgeladenen Projekt:

Kann es sein, dass der Baustein nicht mehr im Graph dargestellt werden kann, weil die zwei "CALL" und "END_CALL" -Spruenge nicht korrekt eingetragen sind?

Was ich aber immernoch nicht verstehe ist, warum die Anlage 100% korrekt laeuft, obwohl ein kaputter Baustein abgefragt wird?!


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Gelöscht, da es einfach so nicht stimmte!


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Also ist es normal, das wenn ich den FB17 in AWL oeffne, dass er in Netzwerk 1 zweimal "CALL" und "END_CALL" in rot darstellt ohne Angabe, was er nun aufrufen soll?


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> Also ist es normal, das wenn ich den FB17 in AWL oeffne, dass er in Netzwerk 1 zweimal "CALL" und "END_CALL" in rot darstellt ohne Angabe, was er nun aufrufen soll?


 
Tut mir leid, ich hab es gerade ausprobiert, was ich erzählt hab stimmt so nicht. Habe mal einen Graph-FB in ein leeres Projekt gezogen, geöffnet, ging komplett, inkl. Variablen, auch die Statischen. Da war keine Quelle und kein DB und nichts. Hast du Graph auf deinem Rechner?

Könnte vielleicht ja noch sein, das die Graph-Versionen nicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

So, nun hab ich mal einen Graph-Baustein mit dem AWL-Editor geöffnet, da ist erstmal nichts rot.


----------



## Sash001 (15 Oktober 2008)

Also doch aus unerklaerlichen Gruenden die Variablen weg.
Das Seltsame ist doch, dass die Maschine mit dem defekten Baustein drauf, ohne Probleme laeuft. Das kann doch nicht sein.

Irgendwas scheint hier extrem faul zu sein!
:sw9::sb7:

EDIT: Hast du die zwei Stellen in NW1 gefunden von denen ich speche?


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> Also doch aus unerklaerlichen Gruenden die Variablen weg.
> Das Seltsame ist doch, dass die Maschine mit dem defekten Baustein drauf, ohne Probleme laeuft. Das kann doch nicht sein.
> 
> Irgendwas scheint hier extrem faul zu sein!
> ...


 
Ja hab ich. Eigenartig, kann aber wirklich sein, daß nicht alles AWL ist (MC-Code oder so ähnlich), er hat am SFC64-Aufruf rumgemeckert beim öffnen, mal nachsehen, was das ist.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2008)

Da schein echt etwas ganz und gar nicht mehr zu stimmen, es wird auch kein neuer IDB erzeugt, wenn man einen anderen wählt, Fehlermeldung.
Du solltest das Projekt mal zu Siemens schicken.


----------



## JoopB (15 Oktober 2008)

Ist es nicht moeglich das er ein Bouwstein anruff welche in die SPS ist und nich in das PG programm? Offen sie das Online venster und selectiert alle bouwsteine und mach ein vergleich mit das offline programm.

Joop


----------



## Sash001 (16 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen!

ich habe hier einmal die letzte funktionierende Version des Programmes hochgeladen, damit ihr euch das mal anschauen koennt. Vielleicht seht ihr ja zwischen den beiden etwas Plausibles, was der Programmierer falschgemacht hat.

Auch habe ich gestern erfahren, dass um den Zeitraum, als das Programm zu spinnen anfing, ein Messsystem ins Programm und in die Maschine eingebaut wurde. Ich denke, dass koennte der springende Punkt sein hier.

Hier das Programm:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-1184201/Letzte_gute_Config_SPSForum.zip.html


----------



## OHGN (16 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ....
> Habe mal einen Graph-FB in ein leeres Projekt gezogen, geöffnet, ging komplett, inkl. Variablen, auch die Statischen. Da war keine Quelle und kein DB und nichts. Hast du Graph auf deinem Rechner?
> ....


 
Ich habe mal den "intakten" Graph-FB (FB17) auf eine CPU geladen und dann von dieser CPU in ein leeres Projekt heruntergeladen.
Resultat: der offline intakte FB zeigt die gleichen Phänomene wie Sash001's defekter FB (keine statischen Variablen, der verkrüppelte Aufruf des SFC64 etc.). Auch ein Instanz-DB lässt sich mit dem heruntergeladenen FB nicht mehr generieren (Fehler: Keine gültige Offline-ASCII-Typ-Beschreibung gefunden für aufgerufenen oder angesprochenen Block FB17)

Vielleicht ist ja der "defekte" FB von Sash001 auch ein AG-Abzug.
Auf jeden Fall finde ich das alles ziemlich merkwürdig...


----------



## Sash001 (16 Oktober 2008)

SEEEEHR merkwuerdig!

Aber ich glaube, durch deinen Versuch mit dem intakten Baustein sind wir schon etwas weiter jetzt! 

Wenn man aber mal beide FB17 in AWL miteinander vergleicht, sieht man deutliche Unterschiede in NW1 bei den Spruengen und Parametern.

Und das ist wieder seeeehr merkwuerdig.


----------



## OHGN (16 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> ..
> Aber ich glaube, durch deinen Versuch mit dem intakten Baustein sind wir schon etwas weiter jetzt!
> 
> Wenn man aber mal beide FB17 in AWL miteinander vergleicht, sieht man deutliche Unterschiede in NW1 bei den Spruengen und Parametern.
> ...


Naja, viel weiter bringt Dich das letztendlich auch nicht.
Die Unterschiede im Netzwerk 1 besagen ja lediglich, dass da noch mal eine Änderung stattgefunden hatte.
Und der zu dieser Änderung dazugehörige "offline-FB" fehlt Dir leider...:?


----------



## LinusAM4V (17 Oktober 2008)

*Eigenschaft von Graph7*

Hallo zusammen.
Es gibt in Graph7 eine sehr gefährliche Einstellmöglichkeit.
Unter den Bausteineinstellungen des FB17 ist unter der Parametrierung der Schnittstellenbeschreibung angewählt: Strukturfelder. Dies ist noch nicht das Problem. Die Checkbox für "In AS laden" ist jedoch abgewählt!
Wird dies eingestellt, werden die entstandenen Bausteine ohne Schnittstellenbeschreibung im FB abgelegt. Dies ist eine Option, um in der CPU Speicherplatz zu sparen. Diese Option ist noch bei weiteren Bausteinen des Projekts eingestellt. Ein solcher Baustein kann über die Erreichbaren Teilnehmer nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Auch das Erzeugen eines IDBs mit einem Onlinebaustein ist nicht mehr möglich!
Nur wenn der originale Offlinebaustein noch existiert, ist ein Ändern möglich.
Dieser wurde wahrscheinlich durch einen upload aus einer Steuerung überschrieben. Damit passt die offline Schnittstellenbeschreibung nicht mehr zum Baustein.
Sorry, aber hier ist nichts mehr zu machen.
Ihr solltet die Einstellung der Parameter überdenken, oder sorgfältiger mit dem Originalprojekt umgehen.
mfg
Linus


----------



## LinusAM4V (17 Oktober 2008)

*FB17 Quelle*

Keine Garantie!
Probiers mal damit.
Vor dem Importieren das .txt wegnehmen.
mfg
Linus


----------



## klaly (17 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

ich hab mir die beiden Bausteine (gut/schlecht) heute Morgen auch dchon mal angesehen. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, wenn ich den FB17 aus Graph in die CPU lade und ihn über Erreichbare Teilnehmer ansehen will, dass dann keine Parameter verfügbar sind. Ich dachte mir, dass der Compiler die gar nicht in den binär Baustein eincompiliert. Das die Parameter optional nicht übertragen werden können ist allerdings eine neue Erkenntniss. 

Die Parameter sind aber nicht unter allen Umständen verloren, wenigstens die statischen Parameter liegen eindeutig im zugehörigen Inst-DB, vorausgesetzt der passt noch. 

Ich hab mir kurz mal die Mühe gemacht den "defekten" Baustein in AWL zu öffnen und die Parameter aus dem guten, unter beachtung des Inst-DBs, in den defekten wieder einzubauen. So ist dieser Baustein erstmal wieder konsistent, zumindest in AWL. 

Mein Versuch den Baustein von AWL auf GRAPH umzupatchen hat leider nicht wirklich was gebracht. Beim öffnen kommt wieder der OLE Fehler. 
Evtl. passen auch die Zeitstempel nicht. 

Den Baustein lege ich als Attachment bei. 

mfG. klaly


----------



## Sash001 (17 Oktober 2008)

Jungs ihr seid SPITZE!!
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich heute schon eine "DOWNTIME" fuer die Anlage bekomme, aber spaetestens am Montag! Ich werde weiter berichten!

VIELEN DANK!! :sm7:


----------



## Sash001 (17 Oktober 2008)

Welche Moeglichkeiten gibt es noch, den Baustein jemals wieder in GRAPH anzeigen zu lassen, um die einzelnen Schritte in der Maschine zu ueberwachen?


----------



## LinusAM4V (17 Oktober 2008)

*Hat die Quelle nicht funktioniert?*

Hallo Sash.
Ich hatte in meinem 2.ten Beitrag eine Graph Quelle angehängt.
Wenn du über den Manager diese Quelle in den Quellordner deines Projekts importierst, kannst du diese Quelle mit Graph7 öffnen und dir daraus wieder den FB17 erzeugen. Hat das nicht funktioniert?
mfg
Linus


----------



## Sash001 (20 Oktober 2008)

ich habe schon geschaut, werde aber nicht ganz schlau daraus.
muss ich deine GR7 noch umbenennen? in welchen Ordner wird sie gepackt?

Und dann kann ich sie ganz einfach oeffnen?

MFG,
Sash


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> ich habe schon geschaut, werde aber nicht ganz schlau daraus.
> muss ich deine GR7 noch umbenennen? in welchen Ordner wird sie gepackt?
> 
> Und dann kann ich sie ganz einfach oeffnen?
> ...



im projekt in den quellordner gehen, rechtsklick, neues objekt, externe quelle, die umbenannte FB17.GR7 (also .txt entfernt) öffnen, schon kannst du die quelle öffnen und benutzen


----------



## Sash001 (20 Oktober 2008)

Danke sehr. Er geht nun aber auch leider nur ueber den Quellordner zu oeffnen. Und alle Operanden werden nur rot angezeigt. 

Ich fummel mal rum.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2008)

brauchst natürlich die richtige symboltabelle und um es in den anderen ordner zu bekommen mal auf übersetzen klicken - wenn dann alles rote weg ist


----------



## Sash001 (20 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> brauchst natürlich die richtige symboltabelle und um es in den anderen ordner zu bekommen mal auf übersetzen klicken - wenn dann alles rote weg ist



sauber!! es hat am Uebersetzen gelegen. Keine Fehlermeldung mehr vorhanden!

Danke euch!

Ich berichte wieder die naechsten Tage, sobald es in der Anlage laeuft!


----------



## Sash001 (20 Oktober 2008)

Eben habe ich die Antwort vom Siemens-Support bekommen, von der ich sehr enttaeuscht war.
In meiner ersten Mail bat ich den Support darum, bitte diesen Thread hier zu verfolgen.
Nach einer mangelhaften ersten Antwort, bat ich sie nochmals diesen Thread hier zu verfolgen. Natuerlich habe ich auch den Fehler beschrieben.

Heute kam die erneut mangelhafte Antwort:

"[FONT=Courier New,Courier,Feste Breite]Sehr geehrter Herr G.,

das von Ihnen beschriebene Verhalten konnte nachvollzogen werden und weisst daraufhin das bei der  Baustein zerstört wurde. Sie haben die Möglichkeit sich diesen Baustein von der Steuerung abzuziehen und ihn in Ihr Projekt zu integrieren.

Sollte dies nicht möglich sein ist eine Neu-Programmierung erforderlich.

Fuer Rueckfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ihr Technical Support fuer Industry Automation und Drives Technology
XXXXX XXXXXX"

Meine Antwort darauf lautete wie folgt:

[/FONT]Guten Tag,

ich bin ein wenig enttaeuscht von Ihrer Antwort.
Haetten Sie sich den Thread in dem von mir geposteten Link durchgelesen, haetten Sie erkennen muessen, dass es nicht moeglich ist, den Baustein von der SPS zu erhalten, bzw. zu retten, da in den Bausteineinstellungen die Funktion "Schnittstellenbeschreibung-Strukturfelder-In AS laden" abgewaehlt war.

Ich habe den Baustein nun mit AWL geoeffnet, von Hand die Variablen/Parameter vom alten Projekt wiedereingefuegt, die Schrittkette in die Quelle integriert und uebersetzt. Und siehe da, es funktioniert.

Schade, dass mir das SPS-Forum besser geholfen hat als der offizielle Siemens Support.

Mit fruendlichen Gruessen,
Sascha G."

Also nochmals, danke fuer eure spitzenmaessige Hilfe!
Sash


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> Schade, dass mir das SPS-Forum besser geholfen hat als der offizielle Siemens Support.



wie jetz? schade? 

das ist doch gang und gebe


----------



## Sash001 (20 Oktober 2008)

ich sag ja "IHR SEID SPITZE!", aber die verdienen ihr Geld damit und von denen sollte man nen besseren Service geboten bekommen.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2008)

Sash001 schrieb:


> ich sag ja "IHR SEID SPITZE!", aber die verdienen ihr Geld damit und von denen sollte man nen besseren Service geboten bekommen.



ich glaub, dass ist das problem: etwas, was man aus interesse macht, aus interesse verfolgt, dafür interessiert man sich, ansonsten würde man es ja auch nicht aus interesse verfolgen und interessiert irgendwelche interessanten links suchen und interessante beiträge lesen 

sobald man geld dafür bekommt, ist das interesse wech ... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass beim support einer seine hilfe so gern zur in anspruchnahme hinstellt wie es ein Larry Laffer oder ein OHGN, marlob, Ralle, lorenz2512 ..........................................  tun.

wir verdienen kein geld beim posten, aber wir gewinnen alle beim gemeinsamen lösung finden! ... da darfs dann auch gern mal bißchen gerangel und grundsatzdiskussion geben!


----------

